# Knitting Room forum



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

In order to satisfy the lady members of this forum, would it not be a good idea to create a separate forum for them to talk pish. ??? [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

That way, they can introduce themselves to each other, twitter on about shampoo and generally talk complete girlie shite : [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

Of course, any blokes wanting to make pricks of themselves would be most welcome to participate. [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thats right leave the men to talk about polish and wax and sealants etc.

oooopss

lol [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Whatever.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nahhh...the forum would be boring without girlies to spice it up!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

arse biscuits


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Vagman you have an IM


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> In order to satisfy the lady members of this forum, would it not be a good idea to create a separate forum for them to talk pish.
> 
> That way, they can introduce themselves to each other, twitter on about shampoo and generally talk complete girlie shite


...... Disappointing 



> Of course, any blokes wanting to make pricks of themselves would be most welcome to participate


Look forward to your further contributions, you appear to have made a worthwhile start


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> In order to satisfy the lady members of this forum, would it not be a good idea to create a separate forum for them to talk pish. ???
> 
> Of course, any blokes wanting to make pricks of themselves would be most welcome to participate.


A separate ladies forum - what a good idea!

No more lewd innuendo, no more talk about who has the best 18" 's, and no more trivial discussions on the merits of leather, wax or oil !!

Of course, the more well adjusted male members of this forum would be able to contribute as they do not feel threatened by their feminine side!!
;D ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Good idea ;D any volunteers for Ladies forum moderator ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Now if it's considered that we'll need a Ladies room 'moderator', thats going to be very interesting forum to watch Â : Â


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Am i the only one to notice Vag's new car?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> In order to satisfy the lady members of this forum, would it not be a good idea to create a separate forum for them to talk pish. ??? [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> That way, they can introduce themselves to each other, twitter on about shampoo and generally talk complete girlie shite : [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> Of course, any blokes wanting to make pricks of themselves would be most welcome to participate. [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


ROTFLAMO!

where would the forum be without this and other gems such as "are all TT owners gay?"....

;D


----------

